# Manet - Mostra a Milano Palazzo Reale



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

*Manet e la Parigi moderna .*

La mostra Manet e la Parigi moderna che apre l’8 marzo a Milano al piano nobile di Palazzo Reale – fino al 2 luglio – intende raccontare il percorso artistico del grande maestro (1832-18823) che, in poco più di due decenni di intensa attività, ha prodotto 430 dipinti, due terzi dei quali copie, schizzi, opere minori o incompiute. Un corpus in sé affatto esteso, ma in grado di rivoluzionare il concetto di arte moderna. Una vicenda la sua, che si intreccia a quella di altri celebri artisti, molti tra loro compagni di vita e di lavoro di Manet, frequentatori assieme a lui, di caffè, studi, residenze estive, teatri.
Le opere presenti in mostra arrivano dalla prestigiosa collezione del Musée d’Orsay di Parigi: un centinaio di opere, tra cui 55 dipinti – di cui 17 capolavori di Manet e 40 altre splendide opere di grandi maestri coevi, tra cui Boldini, Cézanne, Degas, Fantin-Latour, Gauguin, Monet, Berthe Morisot, Renoir, Signac, Tissot.
Alle opere su tela si aggiungono 10 tra disegni e acquarelli di Manet, una ventina di disegni degli altri artisti e sette tra maquettes e sculture.
Promossa e prodotta da Comune di Milano-Cultura, Palazzo Reale e MondoMostre Skira, curata da Guy Cogeval, storico presidente del Musée d’Orsay e dell’Orangerie di Parigi con le due conservatrici del Museo Caroline Mathieu, conservatore generale onorario e Isolde Pludermacher, conservatore del dipartimento di pittura, l’esposizione intende celebrare il ruolo centrale di Manet nella pittura moderna, attraverso i vari generi cui l’artista si dedicò: il ritratto, la natura morta, il paesaggio, le donne, Parigi, sua città amatissima, rivoluzionata a metà ‘800 dal nuovo assetto urbanistico attuato dal barone Haussmann e caratterizzata da un nuovo modo di vivere nelle strade, nelle stazioni, nelle Esposizioni universali, nella miriadi di nuovi edifici che ne cambiano il volto e l’anima.

Orari mostra:  
    Lunedì: 14.30–19.30 
    Martedì, mercoledì, venerdì e domenica: 9.30-19.30
    Giovedì e sabato: 9.30-22.30 

 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] - io non me la perderò.


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> *Manet e la Parigi moderna .*
> 
> La mostra Manet e la Parigi moderna che apre l’8 marzo a Milano al piano nobile di Palazzo Reale – fino al 2 luglio – intende raccontare il percorso artistico del grande maestro (1832-18823) che, in poco più di due decenni di intensa attività, ha prodotto 430 dipinti, due terzi dei quali copie, schizzi, opere minori o incompiute. Un corpus in sé affatto esteso, ma in grado di rivoluzionare il concetto di arte moderna. Una vicenda la sua, che si intreccia a quella di altri celebri artisti, molti tra loro compagni di vita e di lavoro di Manet, frequentatori assieme a lui, di caffè, studi, residenze estive, teatri.
> Le opere presenti in mostra arrivano dalla prestigiosa collezione del Musée d’Orsay di Parigi: un centinaio di opere, tra cui 55 dipinti – di cui 17 capolavori di Manet e 40 altre splendide opere di grandi maestri coevi, tra cui Boldini, Cézanne, Degas, Fantin-Latour, Gauguin, Monet, Berthe Morisot, Renoir, Signac, Tissot.
> ...


.
io mi sa di si anche se io ho visto i quadri esposti al Musée d’Orsay di Parigi quindi ricordo l'atmosfera creata intorno ai dipinti per valorizzare i colori di tutti gli artisti, bella terrazza sulla senna


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> *Manet e la Parigi moderna .*
> 
> La mostra Manet e la Parigi moderna che apre l’8 marzo a Milano al piano nobile di Palazzo Reale – fino al 2 luglio – intende raccontare il percorso artistico del grande maestro (1832-18823) che, in poco più di due decenni di intensa attività, ha prodotto 430 dipinti, due terzi dei quali copie, schizzi, opere minori o incompiute. Un corpus in sé affatto esteso, ma in grado di rivoluzionare il concetto di arte moderna. Una vicenda la sua, che si intreccia a quella di altri celebri artisti, molti tra loro compagni di vita e di lavoro di Manet, frequentatori assieme a lui, di caffè, studi, residenze estive, teatri.
> Le opere presenti in mostra arrivano dalla prestigiosa collezione del Musée d’Orsay di Parigi: un centinaio di opere, tra cui 55 dipinti – di cui 17 capolavori di Manet e 40 altre splendide opere di grandi maestri coevi, tra cui Boldini, Cézanne, Degas, Fantin-Latour, Gauguin, Monet, Berthe Morisot, Renoir, Signac, Tissot.
> ...


Visto che la scommessa caffè è da rimandare a campionato concluso.... Se passi da Milano ci si organizza con chi può per una cena se la cosa può farti piacere e se ovviamente non sei in compagnia


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> io mi sa di si anche se io ho visto i quadri esposti al Musée d’Orsay di Parigi quindi ricordo l'atmosfera creata intorno ai dipinti per valorizzare i colori di tutti gli artisti, bella terrazza sulla senna


Che museo straordinario, tra l'altro ricavato da una vecchia stazione ferroviaria che è stata valorizzata - a mio avviso - egregiamente.


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che la scommessa caffè è da rimandare a campionato concluso.... Se passi da Milano ci si organizza con chi può per una cena se la cosa può farti piacere e se ovviamente non sei in compagnia


Grazie, mi fa molto piacere, almeno potrò conoscervi di persona, almeno i milanesi.... ti farò sapere in anticipo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie, mi fa molto piacere, almeno potrò conoscervi di persona, almeno i milanesi.... ti farò sapere in anticipo.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie, mi fa molto piacere, almeno potrò conoscervi di persona, almeno i milanesi.... ti farò sapere in anticipo.


.
Magari si aggiunge anche [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Magari si aggiunge anche @_ilnikko_


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2017)

Ciao Brenin... farebbe piacere anche a me conoscerti.
A Parigi siamo stati l'anno scorso e naturalmente abbiamo visitato i vari musei da cui dovrebbero provenire le opere.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Brenin... farebbe piacere anche a me conoscerti.
> A Parigi siamo stati l'anno scorso e naturalmente abbiamo visitato i vari musei da cui dovrebbero provenire le opere.


:up:


----------



## Divì (11 Marzo 2017)

Adoro Manet ....:inlove:


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

Mi sa che a giugno quando sono finite le scuole, un pomeriggio ci vado.


----------



## ologramma (12 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Che museo straordinario, tra l'altro ricavato da una vecchia stazione ferroviaria che è stata valorizzata - a mio avviso - egregiamente.


.
hai saputo dirlo meglio di me , ricordo solo la visione , bellissima dall'alto del'interno e la visione fuori della senna come ho detto, ho visitato anche un altra stazione quella che ci ha portato a disneland  ora no ricordo il nome ma non bella come quella dismessa


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che la scommessa caffè è da rimandare a campionato concluso.... Se passi da Milano ci si organizza con chi può per una cena se la cosa può farti piacere e se ovviamente non sei in compagnia


 [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] inizia a rompere il salvadanaio per pagare la scommessa


----------



## brenin (10 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_brenin_ inizia a rompere il salvadanaio per pagare la scommessa


Ciao !

Premesso che sabato c'è il derby.... e che mancano ancora 7 partite alla fine del campionato, mi fa piacere vedere come voi milanisti non cambiate mai.... la prima volta che ne azzeccate una sembra quasi che abbiate già vinto il campionato, quando fino a venerdì eravate ancora indietro rispetto alla Beneamata  !

Vi perdoniamo questi facili entusiasmi, ben consapevoli che sono talmenti rari - nel vostro caso - da poter essere tranquillamente giustificati...

Ciò detto, resto sicuro che arriveremo davanti noi, ma comunque vada sarà sempre un piacevole caffè .

Va da sè che se sabato perdete, a "qualche "  tifosa ( quando il Milan perde molti suoi tifosi,solitamente,diventano " simpatizzanti " )  fischieranno le orecchie....

Buona giornata !


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Premesso che sabato c'è il derby.... e che mancano ancora 7 partite alla fine del campionato, mi fa piacere vedere come voi milanisti non cambiate mai.... la prima volta che ne azzeccate una sembra quasi che abbiate già vinto il campionato, quando fino a venerdì eravate ancora indietro rispetto alla Beneamata  !
> 
> ...


Come darti torto ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Premesso che sabato c'è il derby.... e che mancano ancora 7 partite alla fine del campionato, mi fa piacere vedere come voi milanisti non cambiate mai.... la prima volta che ne azzeccate una sembra quasi che abbiate già vinto il campionato, quando fino a venerdì eravate ancora indietro rispetto alla Beneamata  !
> 
> ...


Ma sei interista !!!! ?????


----------



## brenin (10 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei interista !!!! ?????


Si, nel bene e nel ( tanto ) male lo sono !


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, nel bene e nel ( tanto ) male lo sono !


Ooohh amen mi sentivo sola


----------



## brenin (10 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ooohh amen mi sentivo sola


Pochi(ssimi ?) ma buoni....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2017)

E poi c'è chi ha criticato il nostro Admin
Vi consente anche di scrivere sul suo forum


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Pochi(ssimi ?) ma buoni....


Siamo anche bravissimi a soffrire  senza lamentarci troppo :rofl:


----------



## Frithurik (10 Aprile 2017)

*Stupendo*

Ho visitato la mostra domenica 2 mi trovavo a Milano. 
Stressante la fila per entrare quasi un'ora.


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi c'è chi ha criticato il nostro Admin
> Vi consente anche di scrivere sul suo forum


in effetti perlare di chi ha appena perso col Crotone in un 3d come questo è peccaminoso,.....


----------



## brenin (10 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti perlare di chi ha appena perso col Crotone in un 3d come questo è peccaminoso,.....


Una cosa ci accomuna con la Roma.... entrambe le squadre sono in cerca di un allenatore per la prossima stagione...


----------



## brenin (10 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siamo anche bravissimi a soffrire  senza lamentarci troppo :rofl:


Verissimo, abbiamo una soglia del dolore stratosferica.... al contrario dei cugini bauscia...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, abbiamo una soglia del dolore stratosferica.... al contrario dei cugini bauscia...


 già già


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Una cosa ci accomuna con la Roma.... entrambe le squadre sono in cerca di un allenatore per la prossima stagione...


io mi auguro che non arrivi veramente Mancini


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, abbiamo una soglia del dolore stratosferica.... al contrario dei cugini bauscia...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, nel bene e nel ( tanto ) male lo sono !





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ooohh amen mi sentivo sola


Nessuno è perfetto


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto


Hai ragione :rofl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione :rofl:


Io sì :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto


L'imperfezione ( calcistica ) è un dono incompreso... da tanti !


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì :rotfl:


È  una ragione universale


----------



## brenin (12 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


>


In via del tutto eccezzionale, dovuta ad un'incontrollabile ed ingiustificata esuberanza dei gobbi zebrati, penso si debba unire le forze per sedarli ( in vena, ovviamente, gocce e pastiglie non basterebbero )....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> In via del tutto eccezzionale, dovuta ad un'incontrollabile ed ingiustificata esuberanza dei gobbi zebrati, penso si debba unire le forze per sedarli ( in vena, ovviamente, gocce e pastiglie non basterebbero )....


.
Io aspetto silenziosa e speranzosa il ritorno
sperando che il BArcellona si ricordi di scendere in campo


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io aspetto silenziosa e speranzosa il ritorno
> sperando che il BArcellona si ricordi di scendere in campo


.
da non amante del calcio nelle tue parole noto un sottile scherno o pregiudizio nella squadra che ha strameritato il risultato , potevi dire che l'altro incontro che ha visto il Barcellona sotto di un numero di gol ha poi agguantato la promozione recuperando lo svantaggio?


----------



## brenin (12 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> da non amante del calcio nelle tue parole noto un sottile scherno o pregiudizio nella squadra che ha strameritato il risultato , potevi dire che l'altro incontro che ha visto il Barcellona sotto di un numero di gol ha poi agguantato la promozione recuperando lo svantaggio?


Mi intrometto.... il mio iniziale intervento per sedare i gobbi era dovuto al loro eccessivo entusiasmo, dimenticando che la palla è rotonda e, come hai giustamente fatto notare, il PSG ne sa qualcosa ( anche dell'arbitraggio scandaloso )....
è anche pur vero che il Barcellona era irriconoscibile, pur dando merito alla Juve di aver fatto un'ottima gara.


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi intrometto.... il mio iniziale intervento per sedare i gobbi era dovuto al loro eccessivo entusiasmo, dimenticando che la palla è rotonda e, come hai giustamente fatto notare, il PSG ne sa qualcosa ( anche dell'arbitraggio scandaloso )....
> è anche pur vero che il Barcellona era irriconoscibile, pur dando merito alla Juve di aver fatto un'ottima gara.


.
da giovane simpatizzavo per la Lazio ed era una scusa perenne addossare le nostre retrocessioni all'arbitraggi e alle conbine degli arbitri ricordo lo scudetto vinto dalla Juventus che perse con la Roma la partita che avrebbe dovuto vincere ma sai la Lazio era in corsa per lo scudetto che poi vinse sotto Maestrelli.


----------

